# Help me name our new acoustic guitar - The finalists!



## Mike Greene (Aug 11, 2013)

*<EDIT - August 13> After some great suggestions, I'm now trying to decide between Unplugged, Rosette, RealiGTR, Acoustic Lite, and Pick Six. Any stick out as particular favorites?*

We're coming out with an acoustic guitar library in the next few days and I'm stuck for names. Think of a name for me and if I use it, you can have it for free. (Not as generous a prize as you might think - it will priced in the same ballpark as RealiBanjo.  )

Speaking of RealiBanjo (and Realivox,) we can't name it RealiGuitar or RealiAcoustic because I have a larger (more complete) acoustic guitar library coming out next year, so I have to hold the name for that one. So I have to think of something else.

This library is on the leaner side. It's basically the acoustic guitar (Takamine) from the Sampleholics Guitars set for Stylus RMX ( http://sampleholics.com/page2.html ) although we added a ton of new features for Kontakt, as well as some extra sample content. It's pretty darn cool, if I do say myself, but like I said, it's not the be-all-end-all of acoustic guitars. (I'm such a terrible salesman.)

Here's a picture of the GUI if that spurs any ideas:


----------



## MacQ (Aug 11, 2013)

I dunno Mike ... how about a pirate theme ... "Guitarrrgh!!"


----------



## davidgary73 (Aug 11, 2013)

Since it's a Takamine, here are some suggestons:

1) RealiTaka 
2) RealiTak
3) RealiTakmine
4) RealiGtaka


----------



## Kralc (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

That's a nice ui! The brick wall is really doing it for me.

Seeing as the guitar is a dreadnought shape, (if the guitar in the ui is the one sampled..) 
how about "Realitone Dreadnought"? Or "The Dreadnought"?


----------



## mac4d (Aug 11, 2013)

realifolk
realipick
realiguit
realicountry
realitwang
realisteel
realiclassical
realitic
realileanguitar
realimen


----------



## pulse (Aug 11, 2013)

How about:

RealiSteel

or RealSteel (Like the movie) 

By the way Mike your doing a great job with your instruments!
 
Kind regards,

Anthony


----------



## paulmatthew (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

1) Realitone Geetar
2) Street Guitar A70
3) Realitone Unplugged

Keep it simple.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Realitone _Rosette_


----------



## Aakaash Rao (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Realitone Rosewood? Realitone Cedar?


----------



## dannthr (Aug 12, 2013)

RealiRhythm: Guitar.


----------



## Takabuntu (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

I don't own Kontakt, so I'm just participating for fun  Since it's a entry level library:

RealiStrumming

In the sense of "Am I really strumming the guitar?", yes you are RealiStrumming!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

RealiGuitar - Junior


----------



## Justus (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Guitarmine


----------



## constaneum (Aug 12, 2013)

What about "Guitarra de la Pasión" in Spanish which means Guitar of Passion..=)


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Since this is the lesser version in your guitar line to fiddle around with call it the "GitFiddle".


----------



## Kleven1111 (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Real Steel
Steel-Tone
Lean Guitar
Pick-a-mine 
My guitar


----------



## lpuser (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

How about

RealiGTR

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Pingu (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Steeli


----------



## Saxer (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

marshmallow or bonfire


----------



## drumman (Aug 12, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

Name it what it is:
Realitone Acoustic Lite
or
Realitone Acoustic Guitar Lite

Or, involving a little more catch phrase:
Realicoustic Lite (dropping the "a" for ease of pronunciation; and hinting at your upcoming larger library)
or
Realilean (sounds like one of the singers)
or
Realilean Acoustic


----------



## NYC Composer (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

1. Pick Six
2. Six Pick
3. Take Six


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 13, 2013)

*Re: Help me name our new acoustic guitar*

These are really great suggestions. I really appreciate this. 8) 

Free copies go to Paul Matthew, Josquin, lpuser, drumman and NYC Composer. PM or email me ([email protected] my website in my signature) and give me you name and email address and I'll send it to you.)

I'm trying to decide between Unplugged, Rosette, RealiGTR, Acoustic Lite, and Pick Six. Any stick out as particular favorites?


----------



## ghostnote (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm for the "Lite" idea. It's logical: 
1.) It will catch the attention of customers because "Lite" sounds like a freebie 
2.) If they decide that the library ins't detailed/big enough they will instantly know that there's a bigger version.

On the other hand... Six Pick/Pick Six sounds darn cool...


----------



## DocMidi657 (Aug 13, 2013)

Pick Six!


----------



## MA-Simon (Aug 13, 2013)

Pick Six sounds nice!


----------



## mark812 (Aug 13, 2013)

RealiAcoustic Lite.


----------



## Geocranium (Aug 13, 2013)

Homie G-Tar


----------



## james7275 (Aug 13, 2013)

I think Realitone's 'Acoustic Lite' has a good ring to it.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 13, 2013)

agree with Takabuntu!!

another +1 for Acoustic Lite ! Makes more sense. ahaah


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 13, 2013)

"Acoustic Lite" it is. Thanks guys! o-[][]-o


----------



## Jim Rosebrook (Aug 14, 2013)

Just got my v.i. control membership activated in time to say yahoo to the name selection.

Yahoo.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheers, Mike !! Looking forward to hearing the release ! =D


----------



## wonshu (Aug 15, 2013)

Good choice, Mike!!


----------

